# Tyre Change Problem



## gingertom (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi All

I recently went to my local tyre place to have 4 Mitchelin Camping Tyres fitted, on arrival the fitter released the bolts on all 4 wheels, he then used 2 jacks to lift up the passenger side of the Motorhome, and 40 minutes later fitted 2 tyres.
He then moved the jacks to the drivers side and found there was a seized bolt on one of the wheels. I have since taken the Motorhome to my local mechanic who confirms the threads on the hub and wheel bolt are shot.

Has anyone had any experience of this situation, i am concerned that by loosening the wheel bolts and then jacking up it may have caused the damage to the threads. I have contacted the tyre company and i am waiting for a response.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## wintersunshine (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi...having seen this problem before on cars and van's....I would say that the bolt was cross threaded on insert.
It is easier to release wheel nuts whilst the vehicle is on the ground.Then jack the vehicle up and remove the bolts.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

gingertom said:


> on arrival the fitter released the bolts on all 4 wheels, he then used 2 jacks to lift up the passenger side of the Motorhome, and 40 minutes later fitted 2 tyres.
> He then moved the jacks to the drivers side and found there was a seized bolt on one of the wheels.


Interesting. If the fitter actually released all the bolts on all 4 wheels then why didn't he find the seized bolt then? 
As for the jacking up causing the seizure then surely the worst damage that could be caused is that the outer part of the bolts thread could be damaged. This may cause the bolt to not go all the way back in but I cant see how it would cause the bolt to become seized.

My guess is that either a previous owner or previous tyre fitter damaged it by cross threading.

I once had a car that some muppet tightened locking wheel bolts up so tight that the nut/key used to remove them just rounded off when used to undo them. I even bought 2 new ones but they didn't work either. Long story but had to pay to have them drilled off!!!!! Not an easy or cheap job.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

If you are looking for "COM-PEN- SAY- SHUN i don't think you've a chance in hell! It's obvious innit Someone before has tightened the bolt too far, and you will have a hard job prove'n who!


----------

